# nervöses fahrverhalten slayer 06



## Morti (12. September 2006)

tach,

bin jetzt einige hundert kilometer mit meinem slayer cult (siehe new slayer-thred) gefahren und hab irgendiwe ein nervöses fahrverhalten.

ich hab immer das gefühl keinen richtigen grip auf dem vorderrad zu haben. hab nobby nic, 36er fox talas, vorbau+lenker race face deus verbaut.

wo könnten denn die ursachen dafür liegen? mit der einstellung der gabel/däpfer kenne ich mich sogut wie gar nicht aus. hab den luftdruck in der gabel momentan auf 2,8 gesenkt und die zugstufe voll aufgedreht (also so schnell ausfedern wie möglich). im reifen fahr ich 2,2 bar.

bin dankbar für jeden tip


----------



## Osti (12. September 2006)

Morti schrieb:
			
		

> wo könnten denn die ursachen dafür liegen? mit der einstellung der gabel/däpfer kenne ich mich sogut wie gar nicht aus. hab den luftdruck in der gabel momentan auf 2,8 gesenkt und die zugstufe voll aufgedreht (also so schnell ausfedern wie möglich). im reifen fahr ich 2,2 bar.



ich schätze mal, dass hier der Hund begraben liegt. Als erstes würde ich mir mal die Bedienungsanleitung der Federelemente durchlesen, damit du zumindest ansatzweise verstehst wie die Teile arbeiten, wie man die abstimmt und welchen Effekt welche Änderung hat. 

Als Faustregel würde ich folgendes vorschlagen. Luftdruck soviel, das der Sag ca. 25-30% beträgt. Zugstufe fahre ich tendenziell immer recht viel, sonst springt die Gabel zuviel. Das wird auch wohl dein Problem sein, Zugstufe ganz offen kann nicht sonderlich gut sein. Je mehr Schläge von unten kommen, desto mehr springt die Gabel bzw. schaukelt sich auf und verliert so den Bodenkontakt -> weniger Grip. 

Nimm dir mal ne Abfahrt mit ordentlich Wurzeln etc. und fahre die immer wieder mit unterschiedlicher Zugstufeneinstellung. Dann wirst Du den Unterschied ja feststellen können. Ansonsten würde ich nicht an zu vielen Parametern gleichzeitig drehen, da sonst die Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse schwer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. September 2006)

also gabel schnell wie möglich muss ja hektisch werden !!!
der nobby nic ist gut aber sicher auch nicht die beste lösumg !

mein tip "slower" und "Gazzaloddi G SWA"

http://www.gazzatyres.com/show.php?object=tyres&instance=15

auf jeden fall die gabel langsamer doch schön steif lassen !


----------



## Morti (13. September 2006)

so, ich bin jetzt gabeleinstellexperte 

die für mich beste einstellung ist zugstufe auf 8 (von insgesamt 15 bei der fox). ist auf jedenfall welten besser als vorher.

hab mich nochmal bisschen schlau gemacht wegen lenkwinkel und so...
ist das richtig dass mit kleinerem winkel die lenkung direkter wird? mein jekyll hatte einen ziemlich grossen winkel, vielleicht muss ich mich einfach noch dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Bikeaddict (13. September 2006)

flacher lenkwinkel, zb 67-68° = Laufruhig
steiler Lenkwinkel, zB 69,70,71° = agil, nervös, wie man halt sagen will!


----------



## All-Mountain (13. September 2006)

Morti schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab immer das gefühl keinen richtigen grip auf dem vorderrad zu haben. hab nobby nic...



Ein etwas schwammiges Gefühl am Vorderrad ist beim Nobby Nic leider normal. Mit nen anderen Reifen (Fat Albert o. ä.) wäre das mit Sicherheit besser. 
Hab da recht gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit, da ich den NN auf dem Element und den FA auf'm Slayer fahre.


----------



## Morti (13. September 2006)

danke für die tips  

das mit den reifen versuch ich morgen nochmal. ich montier probeweise einen alten albert von meinem hardtail....


----------

